# Where to buy meaty beef ribs in Los Angeles?



## flyhigh123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I've seen beef ribs at the market, but it always looks like the butcher took off as much meat as possible.

I would like to buy meaty beef ribs. Beef ribs that are really meaty, sorta like Phil's beef ribs from San Diego. 

I'm in the san gabriel valley. Anyone have a good referral or even a supermarket they go to?

Thanks!


----------



## meateater (Jan 27, 2010)

Find a BBQ joint that sells ribs that you like and find out where they buy them, some dumpster diving might be involved to get a name.


----------



## got14u (Jan 27, 2010)

they still sell red meat in California ??????
I figured it would be outlawed there by now...


----------



## meateater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats why he's here, underground.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you have a sams club around your area? I have been having really good luck lately finding baby back ribs with lots of meat on them. I had three slabs the other weekend and we compared them to my buddies he got somewhere else and they had about twice the meat and they taste awesome.


----------



## got14u (Jan 27, 2010)

x2 on the sam's club...but there arn't a lot of them in the LA area. Atleast where I lived.


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 27, 2010)

Everytime I look a beef ribs here, they are all bone and no meat. I buy beef short ribs and cook them with my BBR's in a 2-2-1 method. Lots of meat and really tastey


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 27, 2010)

You can always buy Korean-style Beef ribs (cross-sectional slices) from the Korean supermarkets, and mess around with those, I guess.  But obviously more for grilling since the slices are thin.

I really haven't seen normal beef ribs around here much.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Jan 27, 2010)

If you have a Cardenas Meat Market by you, then you are in luck. the one by my house has some really meaty beef ribs...


----------



## meateater (Jan 27, 2010)

Get a pic up if you find the rare and elusave dino bones!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2010)

Where are you in LA?


----------



## cppbrian (Jan 28, 2010)

I live behind the orange curtain and I have asked the meat section at vons to order some. they aren't very meaty, but they come frozen in a vacuum pack. There is a Lucille's nearby in Brea, and when I get beef ribs there the meat is much thicker than the bone.  I want to find out where there source is. I'll be watching this thread, cause I'd like to know also.


----------



## flyhigh123 (Feb 1, 2010)

exactly... i'm looking for meaty ribs like lucilles too... 

i made prime rib the other day, and kept all the bones and those were meaty... i wonder if i need to get to know a butcher to get a thicker cut....


----------



## spg1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try finding a Henry's Market http://www.henrysmarkets.com/
I went to the one in Fullerton yesterday and found some decent looking short ribs and I am smoking them right now.  I don't know how they compare to Lucille's, but I think they look decent.  That and they were only around $2.50/lb so I picked up 2 packs.


----------



## carbon (Apr 12, 2013)

Choice Meat Market in Koreatown


----------



## werner61 (Jun 29, 2013)

Stater Bros. just tell the Butcher how you want them cut, I do it all the time and they are very accommodating. Always get to know your butcher it pays off, if you have any leftovers take him some that goes a long way!


----------



## bigkbbq (Dec 1, 2013)

lucilles gets their ribs from US Foods, so unless you have a wholesale account or know someone who has an account with US Foods you might be out of luck... 

I'll be picking up some Beef Ribs in the next week or so to try them out. I'll see how meaty they are...


----------

